

PingPal ChatApp – the iPhone chat app for groups that really work - pingpalfred
http://pingpal.io/2014/01/pingpal-chatapp-iphone/

======
professorTuring
Can you point me out what new features are you offering me with your product
in comparison, for example, to WhatsApp, Line or Google hangouts?

Or, are you simply offering a new player into this market?

